# Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

Redaktion

*Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische​*
Ich bedanke mich bei einem Boardie für die Zusendung des Links zu folgendem Video von einer Sendung der Hessenschau:




"Schon wieder so a Scheissgrundel"....
so gehts los...

Dass der einzige "effektive Fressfeind" der Grundeln der Zander wäre - nun gut. 

Es gibt auch Aale, Waller und Barsche, die sich mit Grundeln den Wanst vollschlagen.

Allerdings haben hier die Hessenfischer, in Gestalt von Rainer Hennings, die Reporter wohl gut "gebrieft", indem sie ihnen das weismachten und für ihren Zander gekämpft haben, den die hessische Bürokratie ja als "invasive Art" aus Hessen raushaben will...

Das Umweltministerium hätte den Zander auch als "nicht heimisch" eingestuft und der dürfe nun während der Schonzeit geangelt werden, was Probleme mache, da er die invasiven Grundeln fressen solle...

Der Gesetzgeber habe sich da an EU-Richtlinien geklammert:






Dann poltern die Hessenfischer los:
"Realitätsfremde Bürokratie"....

Geografisch wäre das vielleicht mit dem Zander richtig, aber im "Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes wohl kaum", so  Rainer Hennings von den Hessenfischern.  Man müsse den Zander vielleicht eher noch stärker besetzen um der inzwischen 5 Grundelarten in Hessen überhaupt noch einigermaßen Herr werden zu könne.

---------------------------------------------​
Dass der eine Angler zitiert wird, dass in seinem Verein trotz der Vorgaben der Regierung dennoch Zander während der Schonzeit geschützt werden würden, ist zumindest rechtlich wohl nicht ganz so einfach, wenn man sich die Beiträge dazu aus unserem Bewirtschaftungsforum durchliest.
Bewirtschaftungsprobleme mit neuer hessischer Verordnung

Auch zur Biologie lässt sich das wohl kaum so einfach behaupten, wie das die Hessenfischer hier gemacht haben, dass nur der Zander Hilfe gegen Grundeln wäre und ansosnten die Welt in den Flüssen untergehen würde 
Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel


Aber wie sie hier Reporter vom ÖR (Hessischer Rundfunk) bequatscht haben, um einen Schutz der Zander trotz bzw. gegen die Vorgaben der Regierung in gewissem Maße zumindest anzustossen - wenn auch nicht unbedingt mit fachlich immer bis zu Ende haltbaren Argumenten - das hat schon was.. ;-)

So ein bisschen Mischung aus königlich bayerischem Amtsgericht und den Hesselbachs ;-))

ABER:
Chance mal genutzt! 
Meinung machen statt nur aufdrücken lassen.
Gut..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## offense80 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Steh ich denn jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch oder bedeutet es, das der Zander KEINE Schonzeit mehr hat, und man die Böcke auch während der Laichzeit von den Nestern reißen kann bzw darf?? |bigeyes :r#q

Bitte sag einfach das ich es falsch verstanden habe :c


----------



## carpforce1 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Hast du richtig verstanden!
Keine Schonzeit, kein Besatz!


----------



## 0ggy (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Hier zum nachlesen

klick

0ggy


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Andere sind daschon schlauer...

http://avdlswr-a.akamaihd.net/swr/s...uell-rp/einzelbeitraege/20160822/881544.m.mp4


https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...x.html&usg=AFQjCNHR_q2TfM7n9gtzRjVgz16T4kxmuA


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Wie schon im Video gesagt :
Völlig realitätsfremde Bürokratie #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*



phirania schrieb:


> Andere sind daschon schlauer...
> 
> http://avdlswr-a.akamaihd.net/swr/s...uell-rp/einzelbeitraege/20160822/881544.m.mp4



immer ran - schmecken..

:q:q:q

[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## racoon (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Hab den Beitrag im Fernsehen gesehen. Vom Prinzip her gut. Aber der Blick in den Eimers des Anglers ist mal wieder was für 'den Feind'. Totes Rotauge, halbtote und lebende Grundeln im einer Handbreit Wasser.  So manchmal frag ich mich echt, ob es wirklich Menschen gibt, die nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*



carpforce1 schrieb:


> Hast du richtig verstanden!
> Keine Schonzeit, kein Besatz!



Besatz schon, nur nicht mehr in Flüssen. Im See oder Weiher ohne Anbindung an das Binnensystem darf weiterhin besetzt werden.

Außerdem wurde das Mindestmaß für den Zander in Hessen von 45cm auf 50cm angehoben.


----------



## Doanafischer (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*



racoon schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag im Fernsehen gesehen. Vom Prinzip her gut. Aber der Blick in den Eimers des Anglers ist mal wieder was für 'den Feind'. Totes Rotauge, halbtote und lebende Grundeln im einer Handbreit Wasser.  So manchmal frag ich mich echt, ob es wirklich Menschen gibt, die nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken.



Genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch, als ich den Inhalt des Eimers sah.#d


----------



## Tiefenentspannt (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Dann ist man mal gespannt, ob und wann andere Bundesländer im Fall Zander nachziehen. 

Für meinen Geschmack purer Schwachsinn.

Aber wenn es denn doch anderswo auch so kommen sollte, ist der Gedanke nicht zu Ende gedacht . Da müsste man darüber nachdenken z.b. den Barsch mit Schonzeit und Mindestmaß zu versehen um diese Lücke evtl. zu schließen.


----------



## rippi (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Das wären auch gute Überschriften:
 Grundeln: Fische vertreiben hessisches Fernsehen.
 Hessen: Fernsehfische vertreiben Grundeln
 Fische: Hessisches Fernsehen vertreibt Grundeln
 Fische im Fernsehen: Grundeln vertreiben Hessen


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische*

Vielleicht kann man die Grundeln auch anders systematisch bekämpfen. Z.B. in dem man aus Steinschüttungen Flachwasserzonen ohne Lückensystem macht und damit den Lebensraum verschlechtert.
Aber der Lebensraum kann halt nicht gefangen werden wie ein Zander. 
Und offensichtlich melden sich in solchen Beiträgen die zu Wort die gegen eine Fischereischeinprüfung sind aber keine 5 Fischarten  unterscheiden können und keine Ahnung von zusammenhängen in der Natur haben.


----------

